# New 75g Tank Setup



## TheBanker (Jun 14, 2008)

hello everyone, im currently trying to set up a 75g mbuna tank. I've been browsing this site for a couple of months, and have learned quite a bit considering i didn't know much of nothing.

C-F has inspired alot of ideas im currently working on or have done so far, like a diy stand (no wood working skillz, hint the top trim staining) , ugj , picking a substrate..etc

here's a few pics

















pics of ugj... I running into a couple of problems with this, so if anyone has advice chime in.

When i first plugged the pumps up the jets where working real good, lots of current, but i ran into the problem of them turing into sand blowers. So i let them run for about 30 minutes until they just created craters, and didn't blow any more sand.

So i raised the jets and pointed them upwards even more, now they are very noticeable. tried to put sand back in the craters they created and it just happened all over again?

Im using Caribsea White moonlight sand, maybe is just not heavy enough.


























any advice to improve the overall look is welcome. I do have more rock goin in once i make a trip to get more.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

You could use rocks or other decor to obscure the jets. To be really effective though the jets should be down a bit more. I know that causes the crater effect but some experimentation with some flat rocks might help to difuse the jet enough that it won't leave the big holes in the sand. Add a few more to hide the jet and you'd be all set. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## crotalusfan (Jun 21, 2008)

What size pumps are you using?


----------



## TheBanker (Jun 14, 2008)

2 maxi jet 1200's.

Joel fish, thats actually something that crossed my mind adding more rock along the left side to direct the flow a little better. But i kind of wanted to leave the sides open and have just have rocks stacked in the middle.

i'll have to make another trip for more rocks and work with it a little more. thanks for the input

any suggestion on stocking? I currently have 2 yellow labs in a 30 gallon which will go in after it cycles.


----------



## pamer (Jul 15, 2008)

Do you *need* to have jets under the sand?


----------



## jbc123 (Aug 19, 2008)

I think if you angled the tips up more you could avoid the cratering some. From those pics it looks like while they stick up, at the ends they are parallel with the bottom of the tank.


----------



## scuba20v (May 28, 2007)

that is going to look so good when its all set up! i am using the same rocks/sand and the fish love it. props! :thumb:


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

If you are keeping rock like it is I don't even think you would need these jets.

They really help out with dead spots but I doubt you will have any in the areas the jets are placed IMO. To me I would imagine those jets would push stuff into and under the rocks, I would place them under the rocks and have them force stuff away from them so nothing gets trapped.

What filters are you going to use? If they ( considering you use 2 ) are placed just right thats all you would need and _maybe_ some jet action under the center of all that rock and thats probably it. Even still it looks like you have lots of space for current to run under that structure.

I would also imagine if they have that much force it wont be so great on the fish either.


----------



## TheBanker (Jun 14, 2008)

jbc123 said:


> I think if you angled the tips up more you could avoid the cratering some. From those pics it looks like while they stick up, at the ends they are parallel with the bottom of the tank.


def. not parallel to the bottom, as you can see in this pic. If i try to shift any sand around or on top to conceal them better it just gets moved.









*JWerner2* i have 2 HOB so far, emperor 400 and a Whisper40. looking into adding a canister filter by the time i have it stocked.

Maybe i could buy some 45's and add those to the t's and angle them away from the rocks, and leave the 2 facing towards the back glass straight since they will be blowing towards the filters.

then again like you say, maybe i don't need them because of the way my rock structure is, but i wanted to give this a try since i brought the pumps and built it. I think the whole concept is great, but its a eye sore on the overall look.


----------



## BrianR (Aug 19, 2008)

How do you hook the maxi jets up to the pvc pipe?


----------



## BrianR (Aug 19, 2008)

Also, what size pipe do you use? 3/4"?


----------



## BrianR (Aug 19, 2008)

Can anyone tell me what size pvc pipe people usually use? I cant seem to find that information.


----------



## PRSKILLER (May 26, 2008)

Ditch the ugj and get a canister and a hob filter. Aren't those intended for gravel??


----------



## BrianNFlint (Apr 1, 2007)

I would not ditch the UGJ (or USJ as i call them) as they make a big difference. No its not made for gravel, but can be used for either.

I always use 1/2" PVC for my USJ systems. Connecting them to powerheads it not difficult, just use barbed fittings.


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

didnt know that lake malawi had volcanic activity :wink: hope the fish appreciate all the extra turmoil.


----------



## TheBanker (Jun 14, 2008)

BrianR said:


> How do you hook the maxi jets up to the pvc pipe?


i used some vinly tubing stretched over one end of the powerhead and then stretched over a hose barb. I used 3/4" pvc, and the barb goes from 1/2" to 3/4", which has the male threads.

also im currently not using my ugj. the concept is great, but with the substrate i have, which is caribsea white moonlight sand, the grain is just to small and takes forever to settle. so my tank constantly looks like snow is falling. I only have 2 dead spots really, there behinde my rockwork, and i don't have any jets back there.


----------



## rickyricardo (Jul 17, 2008)

I would definately not loose the UGJ system. I am new here but I too learned about these here. It took a little fine tunning (changing angle of jets, moving decor around) to get it just right. Just wait until a water change and then make some adjustments. I am using 3M black substrate and it keeps it clean.

Nice tank, looking good, but I would remove the price tag sticker on the front though.........................


----------

